# Southern KY 31 Fescue Time Bomb.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/livestock/article/2017/03/27/toxic-fescue-time-bomb


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

I think the key is management. This past year it started raining end of June had one field that had not been cut yet the rain continued through July and august and was cut for the first time in September did my best to mix it in but it was clear the affect it had on my cattle.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

There's still a lot of research going on on the fescue toxicity issue. Basically seems that if an animal eats it, it has toxic effects. Some more visible, some less visible, but still there. Glad I'm on my way to being done with it. Got 10 acres to kill in May, then I'll only have about 3 acres left with toxic fescue in a small side field.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This article seems to support what I have read elsewhere that the fungus toxicity is amplified by seed heads.

"There are three primary options when it comes to fertilizing Kentucky 31, Roberts explained. Producers can apply nitrogen in the spring if they plan to cut the forage for hay before seed heads emerge. This is critical to note, as late-baled hay with seed heads will be toxic and lower in nutrients."

From a generalized plant growth perspective, fescue goes into leaf production in the spring so that it can then go into seed production in late spring/early summer. At first, it is storing sugars in the leaves to support growth, then, once it has enough leaf, it redirects sugar production into seed growth.

Now, if I was smart fungus, I would follow the sugars--first to the leaf, then to the seed head.

Just thinking....

Ralph


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Ralph, That is my understanding as well. Clemson, in their sheep research now, is feeding fescue seed so that they can control the dosage of the toxin, as I understand it. Seeds have greatest concentration of the fungus and toxins. Which is why the Chapparal treatment works to the extent that it does, it keeps the plant from making seed, so it doesn't ever have the most concentrated portion of the fungus. Also directs the plants energy to make more leaf, keeps it in a vegetative state.


----------

